# Changing the name of an app



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Is there a relatively easy way to edit the name of an app as it would appear in the app drawer? I'd like to shorten the names of some that make the drawer look cluttered. Maybe using root explorer to change a file name... idk


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, the only way to change the name of an app is to edit it in the strings.xml and you can to decompile the app to do that...


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Ohhh, bummer. Thx for the quick reply, though.


----------

